# Personnel Selection Officer



## Pieman (8 Jan 2010)

If there are any PSO lurking here, please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Pieman (13 Jan 2010)

bump


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jan 2010)

Is this a question about the trade of PSO, or what the PSOs do, or about the result of a PSO interview, or...

Don't know if there are any PSOs on here, but tere others with knowledge who may be able to help you.


----------



## Pieman (13 Jan 2010)

I am trying to get some results of a PSO interview. I am on leave, and cannot seem to get in contact with my UPSO (he may be on leave as well) 

Hoping to get in contact with a PSO here to find out results.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jan 2010)

PSO interviews are Protected B.  Posting their results to the internet (or emailing or PMing them) would be a security violation.

In addition, there is no magic PSO mind meld - a PSO in Halifax cannot just pluck out results from Toronto.  Information is segregated and protected - as it's personal information about applicants and service members.


----------



## Pieman (13 Jan 2010)

Ah, okay thanks. 

To be more specific, a selection board met for my SCP application back in December. I still don't know the results. I did the interview overseas, so don't know how to contact the PSO I did the interview with. I tried contacting my UPSO, but no response.  If anyone can provide the info without causing a security violation that would be grand.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jan 2010)

Ah.  CFAO 9-70 describes the process for the SCP - here's the post-PSO process part (my alliteration for the day)



> c. the BPSO shall screen the SCP documentation to confirm the
> applicant's eligibility and then arrange an appointment for the
> applicant. The BPSO shall inform the CO of those who cannot be
> processed fully because of failure to meet eligibility standards. In
> ...



The file, with CO's comments, then goes to NDHQ.  I do not know when the results are promulgated.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------

